# Pennant Help



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I am looking for a 2006 Minnesota Twins AL Central Champions Felt Pennant (12x30"). I've checked Ebay for the last two weeks, but nothing's come up. My search of online stores also comes up empty.

Anyone seeing them in sporting good stores, or memorabilia stores? They have to be out there somewhere. Point me in the right direction, if possible. Thanks for your help!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I searched my butt off and I hopefully found what you're looking for:
(3/4 down the page)

http://www.domeplus.com/minnesotatwins/ ... champs.htm

I'm almost sure this is one of the only sites carrying it. Sure seems like it anyways.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks! That's the ONLY place I've ever seen one too! Good work.

Your Braves might take 2/3 if the Twins keep playing like they are now. Ugh.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Let's just hope the injury bug goes away and both teams are at full strength by the time that series comes. The last week hasn't been too impressive for me either, but hopefully things will get back on track. :wink:


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

pfft im a cubs fan quit complaining


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

cubbieman said:


> pfft im a cubs fan quit complaining


Once the brewers come back down to earth you'll be fine. Spending a trillion dollars in the offseason better get you to the playoffs anyway. :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

cubbieman said:


> pfft im a cubs fan quit complaining


:beer: Here's to another 100 years of misery,,,,you sorry bastards.


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

i've adopted the white sox as my backup team


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

cubbieman said:


> i've adopted the white sox as my backup team


That sounds like a sin for a cubs' fan. :lol:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

it is you idiot...........you can't be a fan of both teams............so go ahead and jump on their bandwagon.........................us real cub fans don't have room for you!!!!!!!

traitor


----------

